# Missing information



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi
I am missing info about some of the ships I sailed on during my time at sea.
If anybody can help with with this and eventual a photo I am very grateful.
1. M/S Amsterdam, Minibulker, built 1971-72 in Japan, flag Liberia.
2. M/s Avedat, Zim-line, bulker, built Italy late 60´, flag Israel.
3.M/T Aksnes, coasttanker, built 1945, Norway, flag Panama.
4.M/S Oro Chief, OBO, Mid 70´, Flag Norway.
5.M/T Thuntank 3, 4 and 9, Thunbolaget,late60´or early 70´, flag Swedish.
6.S/S Montone (ex Daphne) built West Hartlepool 1953, flag Panama?
I am making a homepage about my life as engineer from 1956 when I started as
a apprentice and to mmy last job as chief in s/s Montone when she stranded in
Italy.
BR
Bjorne


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you tried a search on the Miramar site, Bjorne.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hope this starts you on your quest
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=89114


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I sailed in a mini Bulker called Amsterdam, belonged to Tradex managed by Silver Line, British flag, is this the same one? janathull


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

*missing info*



janathull said:


> Welcome to the site. I sailed in a mini Bulker called Amsterdam, belonged to Tradex managed by Silver Line, British flag, is this the same one? janathull


Thanks for your answer. I know Tradex was the owner but during my time
on board - 1972 - as 1:st eng we had Liberian flag. According to Miramar it was built in Japan 1971, yard Tohoko, Imo nr 7053458 and changed name 1981 to Sulo and 1983 to Stanley Bay, foundered 23.1.86 off Aviles.
The only englishman we had onboard was the "Spark".
BR
Bjorne


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

*missing info*



ian d.cameron said:


> Hope this starts you on your quest
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=89114


Thanks Ian
Happy New Year to you
BR
Bjorne


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bjorne,Are you missing technical details of the vessels or what happened to them ??


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

*missing info*



R58484956 said:


> Bjorne,Are you missing technical details of the vessels or what happened to them ??


Many times you can find out what happened to them in Miramar but not always.
So for those ships I´m missing what happened and also technical details.
BR
Bjorne


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Bjorne, Have checked my book and I joined her in Dec 80 and paid off in April 81, there was a rumour she was up for sale so looks like she was sold later that year. She was definitley British flag when I was there with a full British crew. Cheers janathull


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

AKSNES
Built 1945, 460grt by Glommens, Fredrikstad as KINN, first change of name 1945
Still sailing, Panama flag, managed by Hagens Red., Drammen.
Quite a survivor.
Best wishes
George, Hull


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

DAPHNE

1954, 6031grt

Wm. Gray, West Hartlepool (1271) for Daphne Steamship Company, Liberia

1969 MONTONE, Italy later Panama

Grounded south of Carrara after sailing for Augusta on 9/4/1977, abandoned

Broken up at Marina di Carrara 9/1977

Will post photo of her as DAPHNE under Cargo Vessels album

Cheers, George


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Bjorne said:


> Thanks for your answer. I know Tradex was the owner but during my time
> on board - 1972 - as 1:st eng we had Liberian flag. According to Miramar it was built in Japan 1971, yard Tohoko, Imo nr 7053458 and changed name 1981 to Sulo and 1983 to Stanley Bay, foundered 23.1.86 off Aviles.
> The only englishman we had onboard was the "Spark".
> BR
> Bjorne


Was it not owned by Cargill MacMillan USA, managed by Tradax gestion Geneva. I sailed on the Seneca(Thumb)


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

*Missing info*

Yes that´s right. I remember she was owned by an american company but I did not remember the name. Tradax in Geneva I do remember. During my time on board most of the deck officers where dutch including the captain but the engineers where mixed. Chief dutch, me swedish and the second from jugoslavia. Rest of the crew with a few exeptions where froomCap Verde.
By the way does anybody have any info about m/v Phosphore Conveyor self unloading bulker,built in the late 60´in Japan?
Bjorne


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Most of the Officers Deck Were Indian- Master -Either British - Dutch -German, Engineers Yugo. Crew Flip Flops. Ch.Stwd Brit for Paperwork USA(Jester)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bjorne,

here is a photo of the Thuntank 4.

Built 1969 by Falkenbergs Varv Falkenberg - Yard No151.
Tanker - Sweden.
1500 tons - 2885 Dwt.
L82.1m x B11.5m.
Single screw diesel - 12.5 kts.
1970 the vessel was widened.
Name Changes:
1981 Naven. 
1989 Falco.
No further information.

Hawkey01


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks all for the help.
BR
Bjorne


----------

